# The Rock has upped the dose big time



## juiceball44 (May 11, 2012)

holy fuck at his height has to be like 275+

its for his new movie coming out about bodybuilding by the way - IMDb - Pain and Gain (2013)


----------



## GreenGiant (May 11, 2012)

Dood.....holy FUCK is right.......HOLKY FUCK!


----------



## juiceball44 (May 11, 2012)

he looks like he could eat poor marky mark for a pre workout snack


----------



## bmw (May 11, 2012)

lol @ those fuckin zubaz pants on Wahlberg.  I haven't seen those since the early 90s.  lmao


----------



## [SIL] (May 11, 2012)

is that bigben next to him?


----------



## juiceball44 (May 11, 2012)

°º©SILUHA©º° said:


> is that bigben next to him?



naw to big to be bigbenj


----------



## GreenGiant (May 11, 2012)

bmw said:


> lol @ those fuckin zubaz pants on Wahlberg. I haven't seen those since the early 90s. lmao


----------



## juiceball44 (May 11, 2012)

I don;t know whats the problem those pants are sweet, added 50lbs to my squat too. Its up to 150 now


----------



## GreenGiant (May 11, 2012)

juiceball44 said:


> I don;t know whats the problem those pants are sweet, added 50lbs to my squat too. Its up to 150 now



lmao 



I didnt even notice that was mah'ky mah'k till pantage was pointed out.


----------



## juiceball44 (May 11, 2012)

How could you ever forget such a classic


----------



## crazyotter (May 11, 2012)

SEE! I knew Cell Tech worked!


----------



## GreenGiant (May 11, 2012)

yeahh buddy those are the pants you need


----------



## Arnold (May 11, 2012)

he said he was at 270lbs and lean!


----------



## juiceball44 (May 11, 2012)

Prince said:


> he said he was at 270lbs and lean!



Awesome, I can't wait for this movie hope its good


----------



## wnabhuge912 (May 11, 2012)

He goes bigger and bigger for every movie....he was already huge for fast five...I'd like to know what all he's taking...


----------



## ~RaZr~ (May 11, 2012)

GreenGiant said:


> yeahh buddy those are the pants you need



Is it me or does mark look kind of "soft" 

Rock is a big bastard by the way. Definitely "upped the dose"


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 11, 2012)

lol at people just now noticing a man that has been a part of physical culture for over twenty years

he has more time to do cardio....takes his diet more serious than ever

he has always been the rock


----------



## azza1971 (May 11, 2012)

i think he’s on some super clen….


----------



## juiceball44 (May 11, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> lol at people just now noticing a man that has been a part of physical culture for over twenty years
> 
> he has more time to do cardio....takes his diet more serious than ever
> 
> he has always been the rock



He has never been this big

Show me another pic

Jackass


----------



## Rednack (May 11, 2012)

GreenGiant said:


> yeahh buddy those are the pants you need


If you cut that bitch, he'd bleed oil..
Mark looks like a puss..


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 11, 2012)

juiceball44 said:


> He has never been this big
> 
> Show me another pic
> 
> Jackass




show me where i said he has been boy


i just took note of how blind mainstream is


you are just butthurt cause you got owned in another thread

cry me a river kid


----------



## tommygunz (May 11, 2012)

wnabhuge912 said:


> I'd like to know what all he's taking...



Super DMZ and Azza's proprietary plant sterons, oh and don't forget the P90X


----------



## bmw (May 12, 2012)

placebos


----------



## bigbenj (May 12, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> show me where i said he has been boy
> i just took note of how blind mainstream is
> you are just butthurt cause you got owned in another thread
> cry me a river kid


Am I missing something?
He said The Rock has never been this big and I don't think I've ever seen him that big.
No one said he wasn't a big bastard already, but now he's an even bigger bastard.


----------



## jadean (May 12, 2012)

I yhink it was the game plan where he was quarterback and he was diced up way more that pic. On another note,,,,,, im bigger. Come at me dwayne!


----------



## Curt James (May 12, 2012)

*Mark Wahlberg And The Rock Bro Out On The Set Of Michael Bay's Pain And Gain*

By Kristy Puchko
April 6, 2012

With Michael Bay drawing so much ire about his _Ninja Turtles_ reboot, many have lost sight of his in-production crime flick _Pain and Gain_. Based on the real exploits of Miami's Sun Gym gang, Bay's next effort follows the wild story of how a group of steroid-abusing bodybuilders turned to kidnapping in search of quick cash. Mark Wahlberg and Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson will star as the pumped up antiheroes, while Tony Shalhoub will play the wealthy businessman they abduct, torture, and leave with a burning desire for payback. 

Bay has said he wants _Pain and Gain_ to play out in the fashion of the Coen Bros.' crime comedies, but most doubt he has the kind of restraint required for that kind of film. He's gotten off to a good start, though, with a cast that also includes Ed Harris as a hard-nosed private investigator and Coen Bros' collaborator John Turturro. Of course, then he cast wacky comedy performers Ken Jeong and Rebel Wilson, muddying the waters of _Pain and Gain_ once more. 

Fortunately, Star Pulse has snagged some shots of Wahlberg and Johnson on set, giving us a clearer picture of Bay's _Pain and Gain_. 






In the first pic we can see Wahlberg looking pretty impressively buff with a blurry Johnson in the background. But in the next, where he's side-by-side with the former WWE wrestler, by comparison Wahlberg looks positively petite! Still, the Boston-born performer has a natural bravado and searing screen presence that's sure to make him a force to be reckoned with, even next to the 6'5" Johnson. 






In other news, The Rock is totally sporting Jams. 

_Pain and Gain_ is slated to hit theaters next year.

From *Mark Wahlberg And The Rock Bro Out On The Set Of Michael Bay's Pain And Gain - CinemaBlend.com*​


----------



## Curt James (May 12, 2012)

In 1999, New Times published a three-part series called "Pain & Gain" by writer Pete Collins. 

The story revolved around a gang of local bodybuilders with a penchant for steroids, strippers, and quick cash. They later became known as Miami's Sun Gym gang and quickly developed a taste for blood and money.

Now in 2012, director Michael Bay is bringing the story to the big screen with actors like Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson and Ed Harris set to star.

More @ *Miami Special Reports*


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 12, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Am I missing something?
> He said The Rock has never been this big and I don't think I've ever seen him that big.
> No one said he wasn't a big bastard already, but now he's an even bigger bastard.


and i agree dunce...never said i didnt


i just noted its frustrating he has been on fire like hes a new thing since fast 5

hes better than ever but ive been digging him since middle school


----------



## withoutrulers (May 12, 2012)

^^^wants to fiddle the rocks dick nipples


----------



## EARL (May 12, 2012)

Curt James said:


> In 1999, New Times published a three-part series called "Pain & Gain" by writer Pete Collins.
> 
> The story revolved around a gang of local bodybuilders with a penchant for steroids, strippers, and quick cash. They later became known as Miami's Sun Gym gang and quickly developed a taste for blood and money.
> 
> ...



This will be more about drug trafficing and gang warfare and not bodybuilding.

ROFL @ you deluded meatheads getting your hopes up for nothing. Priceless.


----------



## juiceball44 (May 12, 2012)

EARL said:


> This will be more about drug trafficing and gang warfare and not bodybuilding.
> 
> ROFL @ you deluded meatheads getting your hopes up for nothing. Priceless.



Hey buddy how about you go fuck youself

have a nice day!


----------



## EARL (May 12, 2012)

juiceball44 said:


> Hey buddy how about you go fuck youself
> 
> have a nice day!



How about you get into a severe car crash today. That would be extremely nice.


----------



## Gdogg (May 12, 2012)

_I would still rock bottom his ass!!_


----------



## bigbenj (May 12, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> *lol at people just now noticing* a man that has been a part of physical culture for over twenty years
> 
> he has more time to do cardio....takes his diet more serious than ever
> 
> he has always been the rock




herp mcderp, who is just now noticing?
It would be the same if Dexter Jackson gained 20lbs of muscle and people were talking about it.
Would you say "lol at people just now noticing"? No, because people have already taken notice, but when it goes to a new level, you talk about it.


----------



## juiceball44 (May 12, 2012)

EARL said:


> How about you get into a severe car crash today. That would be extremely nice.



u are 1 fucking cheeky cunt mate i swear i am goin 2 wreck u i swear on  my mums life and i no u are scared lil bitch gettin your mates to send  me messages saying dont meet up coz u r sum big bastard with muscles lol fuckin sad mate really sad jus shows what a scared lil gay boy u are  and whats all this crap ur mates sendin me about sum bodybuildin website  that 1 of your faverite places to look at men u lil fuckin gay boy fone  me if u got da balls cheeky prick see if u can step up lil queer


----------



## SFW (May 12, 2012)

He's all natty guys.


----------



## Tesla (May 12, 2012)




----------



## withoutrulers (May 12, 2012)

What's Mark Mark runnin? mozzarella propionate? Long estered corn dogs?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 12, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> herp mcderp, who is just now noticing?
> It would be the same if Dexter Jackson gained 20lbs of muscle and people were talking about it.
> Would you say "lol at people just now noticing"? No, because people have already taken notice, but when it goes to a new level, you talk about it.



for the 5th time you thic cunt....im talking about mainstream media

quit being a butthurt fucker...goddaMN YOU ARE SUPPOSED TO HAVE INTEGRITY

YOU ARE JUST AN OVER EMOTIONAL BITCH LIKE EVERYONE ELSE




HE IS NOT BIGGER THAN EVER...HE HAS BEEN OVER 250 SINCE A SENIOR IN HIGH SCHOOL...280 + IN COLLEGE....HE IS LEANER...MORE MUSCLE MATURITY...HAD HIS GYNO TAKEN OUT


YOU CAN TALK ABOUT HIM IMPROVING...AND I CAAN TALK ABOUT HOW HE IS ON FIRE AS AN ACTION HERO RIGHT NOW....WHEN HE SHOULD HAVE BEEN THAT WAY HIS ENTIRE ACTING CAREER...INSTEAD OF MAKING KIDDY FLICKS...SCORPIAN KING WAS ALONG TIME AGO NOW

WHY DO I HAVE TO ARGUE ABOUT EVERYTHING THA COMES OUT MY MOUTH...I DONT CARE WHO AGREES...I DONT NEED TO BE AGREED WITH


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 12, 2012)

I sit here watching wresltemania 28....he is in worse shape than when he an brock wrestled at summerslam forever ago


----------



## 200+ (May 12, 2012)




----------



## Saney (May 12, 2012)

Why is KOS more Jerked and Lean than The Rock?


----------



## juiceball44 (May 12, 2012)

because he watches more wrestling duh


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 12, 2012)

silver_back said:


> why is kos more jerked and lean than the rock?



holy crap


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 12, 2012)

juiceball44 said:


> because he watches more wrestling duh





watch 
own huge dvd collection
own most books ever released on the subject including the rocks
study
listen to 1000s of shoot interviews


----------



## crazyotter (May 12, 2012)

SFW said:


> He's all natty guys.



True story


----------



## EARL (May 12, 2012)

goofball44 said:


> u are 1 fucking cheeky cunt mate i swear i am goin 2 wreck u i swear on my mums life and i no u are scared lil bitch gettin your mates to send me messages saying dont meet up coz u r sum big bastard with muscles lol fuckin sad mate really sad jus shows what a scared lil gay boy u are and whats all this crap ur mates sendin me about sum bodybuildin website that 1 of your faverite places to look at men u lil fuckin gay boy fone me if u got da balls cheeky prick see if u can step up lil queer




?????? 

Umm, English Please! You schnook.

Funny a dummy like you is wasting so much juice.




KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> YOU ARE JUST AN OVER EMOTIONAL BITCH LIKE EVERYONE ELSE



LOL @ the irony. ROFL @ you intensely kissing Dwayne's anus.

Thought you had no respect for niggers ya cracker-jack hillbilly.



KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> watch
> own huge dvd collection
> own most books ever released on the subject including the rocks
> study
> listen to 1000s of shoot interviews



^^^^^^^^^^^^


PA - THE - TIC


----------



## juiceball44 (May 12, 2012)

EARL said:


> ??????
> 
> Umm, English Please! You schnook.
> 
> ...




Allow me to play doubles advocate here for a moment. For all intensive  purposes I think you are wrong. In an age where false morals are a  diamond dozen, true virtues are a blessing in the skies. We often put  our false morality on a petal stool like a bunch of pre-Madonnas, but  you all seem to be taking something very valuable for granite. So I ask  of you to mustard up all the strength you can because it is a doggy dog  world out there. Although there is some merit to what you are saying it  seems like you have a huge ship on your shoulder. In your argument you  seem to throw everything in but the kids Nsync, and even though you are  having a feel day with this I am here to bring you back into reality. I  have a sick sense when it comes to these types of things. It is almost  spooky, because I cannot turn a blonde eye to these glaring flaws in  your rhetoric. I have zero taller ants when it comes to people spouting  out hate in the name of moral righteousness. You just need to remember  what comes around is all around, and when supply and command fails you  will be the first to go.

Make my words, when you get down to brass stacks it doesn't take rocket  appliances to get two birds stoned at once. It's clear who makes the  pants in this relationship, and sometimes you just have to swallow your  prize and accept the facts. You might have to come to this conclusion  through denial and error but I swear on my mother's mating name that  when you put the petal to the medal you will pass with flying carpets  like it???s a peach of cake.


----------



## bigbenj (May 12, 2012)

Who wrote that horrible fucking speech???^^^^


----------



## Saney (May 12, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Who wrote that horrible fucking speech???^^^^



This ^


In my world, what ever KOS says, Goes.


----------



## Ezskanken (May 12, 2012)

In his book, did he mention that he had sex with over 200 girls in high school, or total?  I forgot, it was a long long time ago...


----------



## EARL (May 12, 2012)

bigbenj said:


> Who wrote that horrible fucking speech???^^^^



Someone who fails at playing devil's advocate.

Ooopps, I mean doubles advocate. HA HA HA.


----------



## Bigbully100678 (May 12, 2012)

Ezskanken said:


> In his book, did he mention that he had sex with over 200 girls in high school, or total?  I forgot, it was a long long time ago...



But every time he was, there was a rotation of wrestlers in his mind that he was picturing himself with instead of the chics.


----------



## juiceball44 (May 12, 2012)

EARL said:


> Someone who fails at playing devil's advocate.
> 
> Ooopps, I mean doubles advocate. HA HA HA.



Idiots like you are a diamond dozen


----------



## EARL (May 12, 2012)

juiceball44 said:


> Idiots like you are a diamond dozen



I'm pretty sure most of them run in your family, cream puff.

Not mine. 

My relatives are good at avoiding illiterate mistakes you've made.


----------



## heckler7 (May 12, 2012)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> and i agree dunce...never said i didnt
> 
> 
> i just noted its frustrating he has been on fire like hes a new thing since fast 5
> ...


This is true, he was huge in fast five


----------



## Goodskie (May 12, 2012)

Some of you guys are pathetic faggots

This is the most retarded thread to get in an argument in

Theyre both jerked. I'm sure mark cares if u Internet homos think he's big next to the rock

Not everyone wants to be a blatant drug abuser


----------



## Tesla (May 12, 2012)

^^^^  Yep. This argument is so fucking stupid it's funny.


----------



## heavyiron (May 12, 2012)

GreenGiant said:


> yeahh buddy those are the pants you need



He looks big next to two 180lb midgets...


----------



## Big Pimpin (May 12, 2012)

Marky Mark is more yoked than 3/4 of the whoring mods on this site.


----------



## juiceball44 (May 12, 2012)

Lol


----------



## sofargone561 (May 12, 2012)

its got marky mark in it! of course its gonna be a good movie he kicks ass


----------



## juiceball44 (May 12, 2012)

sofargone561 said:


> its got marky mark in it! of course its gonna be a good movie he kicks ass



My exact thoughts when I saw he was in it, he is a solid actor loved him in the departed


----------



## theCaptn' (May 12, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


> Marky Mark is more yoked than 3/4 of the whoring mods on this site.



.... 4/5 of the members


----------



## Canucklehead (May 13, 2012)

Goodskie said:


> Some of you guys are pathetic faggots
> 
> This is the most retarded thread to get in an argument in
> 
> ...



Marky Mark is a blatant drug abuser. He's just a small one.


----------

